# MCpl Alex New (ACISS-CST)



## 211RadOp (1 Jun 2015)

Alex was struck and killed by a transport truck on Saturday, north of Kingston.  Alex was posted to CFCMU and had only served 8 years in the CAF.

RIP Alex.  It was a pleasure to have known you.

http://www.thewhig.com/2015/05/30/motorcyclist-killed-in-three-vehicle-collision


----------



## teltech (1 Jun 2015)

RIP Alex. Prayers to the family. 
Is there any word on funeral arrangements?


----------



## 211RadOp (1 Jun 2015)

Not yet.  When I find out I will post it here.


----------



## 211RadOp (5 Jun 2015)

From CO CFCMU

1.	We have confirmed with MCpl Ryan Alexander New’s Family that the Event will be as Follows:

                When:                  Wednesday 10 June 2015
                Where:                 Vimy Officer Mess (VOM)
                Time:                     1300 – 1700hrs (ceremony will not be that long just the venue has been reserved for that long to allow for family and friends to exchange their condolences and stories)
                Dress:                   Mil – DEU 1A (medals)
                                                Civ – Appropriate Business attire
                Parking:                Overflow Parking can be found pass the VOM on the left hand side. CFCMU serving members are to park at work and walk over.

Note: Family had no restriction on numbers but VOM can only hold ~250 pers standing inside the Kingston Room. Family and CFCMU members will take up a predicted 150 of those. There will be two portions in this Ceremony: One will be held outside (no limits on # pers) and one will be inside for stories/anecdotes and rolling pictures.


----------



## PiperDown (5 Jun 2015)

Thank-you for posting the arrangements.

I plan to head down to kingston on wed.


----------



## OldSolduer (5 Jun 2015)

RIP Soldier......


----------



## LCIS227 (7 Jun 2015)

Very sad news indeed. I served with him in Afghanistan and was my goto guy for many things. RIP Alex.


----------



## upandatom (9 Apr 2018)

Driver has been convicted , going to prison and will be deported


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Jun 2018)

> Bad driver’ jailed for fatal crash
> 
> By Sue Yanagisawa, Kingston Whig-Standard
> 
> ...



More at link http://www.thewhig.com/2018/06/20/bad-driver-jailed-for-fatal-crash


----------



## George Wallace (21 Jun 2018)

> …….., who’s from the Brampton area



If anyone is tracking highway fatalities in Ontario lately, this seems to be a common factor.

It would appear that an investigation of Driver Testing and Licensing in this area of the GTA would be in order.


----------



## 211RadOp (21 Jun 2018)

In a CBC report from April, in 2017 there were 343 deaths on OPP patrolled roads, with 91 deaths involving commercial trucks.  In the Kingston area, off the top of my head, it seems that most of the commercial truck incidents are with drivers from Quebec.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/2017-the-deadliest-on-ontario-roads-in-5-years-provincial-police-say-1.4612040


----------

